# Jak dodać overlay'a w funtoo

## kris

Jak dodać overlay'a w funtoo. Pobrałem pliki overlay'a, rozpakowałem go do /usr/local/portage/ , ale chyba to nie to. Mógłby ktoś podpowiedzieć jak dodać overlaya, lub podrzucić linka.

Sorry za pytanie z funtoo na forum gentoo.

----------

## Garrappachc

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/overlays/userguide.xml

----------

## kris

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/overlays/userguide.xml

 

Tak, tak czytałem to, chciałbym dodać konkretnie te overlay'e: http://docs.funtoo.org/wiki/Portage_Tree , a na liście overlay'ów znalazłem foo-overlay, pozostałych nie.

----------

## Garrappachc

Niektóre overlaye są oparte na subversion, niektóre na git'cie, a jeszcze inne na mercurial. Wchodzisz do /usr/local/portage i odpalasz odpowiedni program (git clone, svn checkout, etc, etc) oraz dodajesz odpowiedni wpis w /etc/make.conf. Z tym, że funtoo-overlay to po prostu standardowe repo Funtoo, jeżeli się nie mylę. Dlatego niektóre pakiety dochodzą do Funtoo z pewnym opóźnieniem w stosunku do Gentoo.

----------

## Jacekalex

Na blogu i w komentarzach  jest dość dokładna instrukcja użycia.

Sznurek: http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/09/funtoo-on-github.html

To by było na tyle

 :Wink: 

----------

